# overtime pricing



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

Do you guys charge overtime or weekend charge ? and if so what do you charge ? some one told me they charge time and a half. So I was thinking about doing the same but to me seems alittle steep . What do you guys think?:blink:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

We charge overtime after shop hours and on weekends...

We do this not to make more money... we use it a a deterant from people only asking for after hours and weekend work.....

Plus my guys already work close to 50 hours a week.... They need time with their families

I say work to live not live to work....

Most customer wait till morning or Monday once they here their is an extra fee... But some people cant wait and of coarse they got to pay...


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

Sundays and holidays for sure! Otherwise I'd rather watch Oprah. I don't like Oprah.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> We charge overtime after shop hours and on weekends...
> 
> We do this not to make more money... we use it a a deterant from people only asking for after hours and weekend work.....
> 
> ...


 what time do you start charging o.t.?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ap plumbing said:


> what time do you start charging o.t.?


Our normal operating hours are 8 am to 5 pm Monday to Friday

If we are already on the job we dont charge OT ... so at times if we are stuck there it could be 8 pm or later No OT

Some times we start early depending on the job but again no OT charged..

Its just for the customers that call once all the guys are home and thinks he will get service..... If he wants to pay more we will gladly get back in the van and head over.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I charge O.T. after 5-6pm, Monday through Saturday and all day Sunday. Of course, all holidays also. I'm the boss so I can adjust prices according to my mood but typically it's 1 1/2X until 10pm and 2X after 10pm.




Paul


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Triple on Super Bowl Sunday and 5X if it's game 7 of an NHL playoff series.


----------



## DJenek (May 4, 2011)

1.5 on evenings and weekends.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I know I will get chastised for this but here we go. NO OVERTIME! That's right, I have a small and very competitive market here and had to find a niche when I started out. One of the big box companies advertise no overtime til 9 pm seven days a week so I had to do one better. It only bites me in the ass once in a while but those people are so happy that they end up being loyal customers during business hours.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Normal 7 hour day, 7-2:30 double-time after that. A lot of PLA jobs now so it's time and half lately.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

1.5 on weekends, double time on holidays. afterhours on weekday is 1.5. if they call before four i will do it for straight time depending on mood


----------



## PlumbersSanJose (May 22, 2011)

No overtime. They will never call a different plumber again.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

That's exactly why I don't charge overtime. My rates are the same as every other small outfit around me and my work is on par and sometimes better. But people pay half as much for me when things go bump or gurgle in the middle of the night. After that one call, my # is on their fridge and in their cell phone and no one else's.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Well we get more than enough hours in the week... and the law in Ontario is we have to pay our guys 1.5 after 44 hours...

So this cost is passed on the customer....Why should our company make less if the guys are over 44 hours?


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Yea I can get that but I'm in a different category. I'm a one man show so I don't have to worry about paying employees


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Our rates are the same as during normal business hours, except that the dispatch fee is and is not waived.

The plumber is paid 1/2 of dispatch in additon to his scheduled pay.

If your pricing is right and you are covering your overehead during normal business hours the majority of the monies made after hours goes to the bottom line.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I considered this when I was setting up my price book. I finally decided that since I was flat-rating everything else, I may as well flat-rate overtime as well. I decided on a flat $85 overtime charge. That seems to be enough to discourage people from making me work after five. :laughing:


----------



## Quality plumber (May 13, 2011)

I charge OT after 5pm mon-fri weekdays after 9 pm x2 and 1.5 on sat till 5 pm and x2 -Monday 8am. I can tell you this, never get any complaints you just need to explain to H/O why the additional costs usually not a problem or set them up for weekday appoint. If not emergency. We all need family time and if you get those cheap callers let them call a rooter Co. that will rip them off and get what they deserve lol......


----------



## dwalsh (May 24, 2011)

Sometimes people will call at 5,6,7 0'clock at nite with a problem and when I start asking them to explain to me whats happening it comes out that its been going on since 9am that morning, and those are days when I had time during the day to fix it.-at least ot helps with the frustration


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Any calls received prior to 4:30 PM M-F is straight time any calls after 4:30 get charged time and half. Time and half for holidays and weekend.


----------



## keithdetlor (Jun 6, 2011)

Time and half first hr and straight after Saturday no extra evening usually ppl will wait till monday or morning


----------



## pcplumber (Feb 10, 2009)

*I try to charge 3 times as much for overtime*

Because our $49 and $65 price for cleaning drains and sewers is about 3 times too low. I agree with others who say they charge more to deter customers from wanting service during abnormal hours and I disagree with the post that says he charges regular prices because customers will be more loyal. Customers may be ecstatic because you provide service during off hours, but they are also ecstatic and happy when we charge 3 times as much. Customers will not be more loyal because they don't know what the price should be, anyway.

We have a serious problem with customers who agree to pay overtime and they cancel the service call when the plumber arrives and they refuse to pay. One of every four customers refuses to pay or cancels before we arrive. Last Sunday, a woman agreed to pay our regular price for a water heater. I spoke with her three times on the phone and when my plumber arrived at her home she told him she had a cheaper price. Of coure, she would not pay a penny for the plumber's time to pick up the heater and drive to her home.

I tell customers on the phone 3 times they are obligated to pay $140 to $180 as soon as we dispatch the call. They still refuse to pay when our plumbers arrive at their home. I know some companies that charge the customer's credit card before they dispatch a plumber, but I would assume customers get the charge reversed.

Then, I was thinking that it may be possible to send an email and get a confirmation for payment, or have the customer give us their credit card number and have them write an email and send it to us stating the charge cannot be reversed.

Another major problem we have with emergency work is customers don't understand that they pay plumbers for time and not necessarily for making repairs. For example, I tell customers our overtime is for the time our plumber spends going to their home and this time includes from when he is dispatched, his travel both ways, and time at their home. The overtime does not necessarily include performing services and there are many emergencies where repairs are impossible to make. But, customers will argue and say the plumber did nothing and they will not pay.

Customers often get upset because plumbers make temporary repairs and don't finish a job because permanent repairs must be performed during normal hours. For example, I spent 3 hours digging up a rotted water main, installed a clamp so the customer could have water. When I left I told the customer the clamp was the best I could do for a Sunday and I told her the peope was still slightly leaking. I quoted a price to replace the water main and the customer got a cheaper plumber. Then, the customer filed a complaint with the BBB, said my emergency repair wast faulty, and she wanted the $160 back I charged.

In the next few days, or weeks, I am going to make an invoice specifically for emergency work. The invoice will state my policies on the first page. I can get the customer's credit card and email the invoice to the customer. The customer can email me back stating they received the policies and agree to the terms and credit card payment. Maybe too much work? Especially, since I am not always at a computer during off hours.

Many of the large companies are advertising that they do not charge for overtime. I am hearing this from a lot of my customers and this is starting to make it difficult to land the emergency calls. The percent of jobs that are sold from emergency calls is insignificant compared to sales during normal hours. I think the emergency calls is something like 5/10th of 1 percent. Very small when compared to gross annual sales. Rather that worrying about the money, I am more worried about not servicing a previous customer who already paid us thousands of dollars. But, all our contracts state that we do not honor our guarantees during off hours.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

pcplumber said:


> Because our $49 and $65 price for cleaning drains and sewers is about 3 times too low. I agree with others who say they charge more to deter customers from wanting service during abnormal hours and I disagree with the post that says he charges regular prices because customers will be more loyal. Customers may be ecstatic because you provide service during off hours, but they are also ecstatic and happy when we charge 3 times as much. Customers will not be more loyal because they don't know what the price should be, anyway.
> 
> We have a serious problem with customers who agree to pay overtime and they cancel the service call when the plumber arrives and they refuse to pay. One of every four customers refuses to pay or cancels before we arrive. Last Sunday, a woman agreed to pay our regular price for a water heater. I spoke with her three times on the phone and when my plumber arrived at her home she told him she had a cheaper price. Of coure, she would not pay a penny for the plumber's time to pick up the heater and drive to her home.


Well maybe they found one of these posts and didn't want to do the trust deed for a water heater.... :laughing:
Such is the problem with having a little internet notoriety.... Post On!
Why did your guy go through all that time and expense before having a signed contract? Isn't that a deviation from your book...




pcplumber said:


> *I tell customers on the phone 3 times they are obligated to pay $140 to $180 as soon as we dispatch the call.* They still refuse to pay when our plumbers arrive at their home. I know some companies that charge the customer's credit card before they dispatch a plumber, but I would assume customers get the charge reversed.
> 
> Then, I was thinking that it may be possible to send an email and get a confirmation for payment, or have the customer give us their credit card number and have them write an email and send it to us stating the charge cannot be reversed.


The further you get out there the harder you have to work to CYA.... :yes:
Told them 3 times and they still forgot... :laughing:




pcplumber said:


> Another major problem we have with emergency work is customers don't understand that they pay plumbers for time and not necessarily for making repairs. For example,* I tell customers our overtime is for the time our plumber spends going to their home and this time includes from when he is dispatched, his travel both ways, and time at their home.* The overtime does not necessarily include performing services and there are many emergencies where repairs are impossible to make. But, customers will argue and say the plumber did nothing and they will not pay.


Isn't this included in your pricing? It should be if you are using a published price list...




pcplumber said:


> Customers often get upset because plumbers make temporary repairs and don't finish a job because permanent repairs must be performed during normal hours. *For example, I spent 3 hours digging up a rotted water main, installed a clamp so the customer could have water. When I left I told the customer the clamp was the best I could do for a Sunday and I told her the peope (people) was still slightly leaking.* I quoted a price to replace the water main and the customer got a cheaper plumber. *Then, the customer filed a complaint with the BBB, said my emergency repair wast faulty*, and she wanted the $160 back I charged.


Maybe you shouldn't have gotten involved in a temporary hack repair...
I'm finding it odd that on Monday the customer gets the "Full Monte" complete repipe of both sewer and water supply from the street to the house and inside, yet on Sunday you charge for throwing on a Schwinn Coupling and leave it leaking charging only $160....




pcplumber said:


> *In the next few days, or weeks, I am going to make an invoice specifically for emergency work.* The invoice will state my policies on the first page. I can get the customer's credit card and email the invoice to the customer. The customer can email me back stating they received the policies and agree to the terms and credit card payment. Maybe too much work? Especially, since I am not always at a computer during off hours.
> 
> Many of the large companies are advertising that they do not charge for overtime. I am hearing this from a lot of my customers and this is starting to make it difficult to land the emergency calls. The percent of jobs that are sold from emergency calls is insignificant compared to sales during normal hours. I think the emergency calls is something like 5/10th of 1 percent. Very small when compared to gross annual sales. Rather that worrying about the money, I am more worried about not servicing a previous customer who already paid us thousands of dollars. *But, all our contracts state that we do not honor our guarantees during off hours.*


Why should the quality of your "Emergency Work" be any different from your regular work...
If you are hacking them together with temporary patches you are really hanging it out there....


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

Yesterday I paid a cab driver( that could hardly speak English), six dollars to drive me down the street to a parking lot that was supposed to be where my truck was. He left, and I asked the parking attendant if I was at the right location, he said the place I needed was ten minutes down the road. So back on the shuttle I found to get to the parking lot I really needed. It was pouring rain the whole time, and I was carrying all my families luggage. 

I didn't know who to be mad at. Myself for dealing with a guy that didn't understand me, or him for charging me to bring me to the wrong place.

Applying this to plumbing,,, I have not had one successful job with a person who does not speak fluent English.


----------



## pcplumber (Feb 10, 2009)

*Can't you say one nice thing to me?*



Redwood said:


> Well maybe they found one of these posts and didn't want to do the trust deed for a water heater.... :laughing:
> Such is the problem with having a little internet notoriety.... Post On!
> Why did your guy go through all that time and expense before having a signed contract? Isn't that a deviation from your book...
> 
> ...


What is a Schwinn Coupling? Maybe that is what I needed rather than the bailing wire and inner tube I used to slow the leak. Sorry, but it was a Sunday, I was alone, dressed in my nice clothes, my wife was with me, I was on my way to church to confess my sins, and I was not prepared to excavate nor replace a 100 foot water service.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

pcplumber said:


> What is a Schwinn Coupling? Maybe that is what I needed rather than the bailing wire and inner tube I used to slow the leak.


No Doubt it is what you needed... :yes:


----------



## pcplumber (Feb 10, 2009)

*That is amazing creativity!*



Redwood said:


> No Doubt it is what you needed... :yes:


I really like that. The next time I have a pinhole pipe leak I'll ask my customers if they have a bicycle I can cannibalize. I never would have thought of using a bicycle grip and I give credit to the person who thought of the idea.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

pcplumber said:


> I really like that. The next time I have a pinhole pipe leak I'll ask my customers if they have a bicycle I can cannibalize. I never would have thought of using a bicycle grip and I give credit to the person who thought of the idea.


 yea nice idea . u better have it patent b 4 pcp does.. u kno he'll do anything 4 money:laughing:


----------



## pcplumber (Feb 10, 2009)

*Never say 'anything'?*



ap plumbing said:


> yea nice idea . u better have it patent b 4 pcp does.. u kno he'll do anything 4 money:laughing:


 
*WHY ARE SCIENTIST USING ATTORNEYS FOR GUINEA PIGS*

*1) There are more attorneys than rats.

2) An attorney will do anything for money.

3) There are some things that even a rat won't do!
*​


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*pc baby*

................"I was alone, dressed in my nice clothes, my wife was with me, I was on my way to church to confess my sins"...............
oookkk. you were alone and your wife was with you. i can actully believe that. if you wife spent 3 hrs waiting on you she needs to talk to mine. martha would be glad to explain the rules. it ain't martha sits and waits for 3 hrs. it also ain't $160.00, either. martha wants her half and it's more than that. i'd have to hold up a liquor store on the way home to get her cut. i ain't confessing, i'm trying to commit more. breid.................:rockon:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*pc baby*

ebay has 74 results for "schwinn handlebar grips". that should be an adequate supply for all of your trucks. breid........... :rockon:


----------



## pcplumber (Feb 10, 2009)

*I guess it doesn't make sense*



breid1903 said:


> ................"I was alone, dressed in my nice clothes, my wife was with me, I was on my way to church to confess my sins"...............
> oookkk. you were alone and your wife was with you. i can actully believe that. if you wife spent 3 hrs waiting on you she needs to talk to mine. martha would be glad to explain the rules. it ain't martha sits and waits for 3 hrs. it also ain't $160.00, either. martha wants her half and it's more than that. i'd have to hold up a liquor store on the way home to get her cut. i ain't confessing, i'm trying to commit more. breid.................:rockon:


But, I'm sure you know what I mean as in my wife was with me and I did not have a laborer for the grunt work.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

After hours time that takes me away from my family will be charged at a premium rate.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> After hours time that takes me away from my family will be charged at a premium rate.



I get a CC # up front and I run the card before I even put boots on. Don't have a CC? Sorry about your luck.


----------

